
Metformin as a Geroprotector (2011) - rfreytag
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21882902
======
DrScump
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10691900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10691900)

Other articles:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10648506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10648506)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10653553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10653553)

